
Ask HN: When is Bootstrap 4 going to ship? - sathishmanohar
Bootstrap 4 is forever in development. It still haven&#x27;t came out of the alpha stage. Is there any deadline the community is executing towards.
======
chauhankiran
There is no confirm release date as per this issue [1].

[1].
[https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/pull/17021](https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/pull/17021)

------
champagnepapi
never

